
How Congress Censored the Internet - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/03/how-congress-censored-internet
======
z0r
This seems to be very bad, and there doesn't seem to be any discussion of this
news yet. I guess Cambridge Analytica is eclipsing this.

~~~
erric
Yeah, first I’ve heard of this and I read a lot of different sources for news.

>The bill is worded so broadly that it could even be used against platform
owners that don’t know that their sites are being used for trafficking.

The legal creep on this will be astounding.

>SESTA/FOSTA upends that balance, opening platforms to new criminal and civil
liability at the state and federal levels for their users’ sex trafficking
activities.

Hmm, so if traffickers happen to check the weather from noaa.gov would it get
shut down? I’m sure not but this seems like a similar site could.

>While we can’t speculate on the agendas of the groups behind SESTA, we can
study those same groups’ past advocacy work. Given that history, one could be
forgiven for thinking that some of these groups see SESTA as a mere stepping
stone to banning pornography from the Internet or blurring the legal
distinctions between sex work and trafficking.

Ahh, the moral police are here to save your soul.

